# Christmas Crack



## roller (Dec 3, 2010)

Made some Christmas Crack lastnight becareful crack is dangerous !!!! Enjoy  I added chopped Pecans to the top of mine.

Christmas Crack 

1 tube saltines, whole 
1 Jelly roll pan 
2 sticks butter (real butter, not margarine) 
1 hard pack cup brown sugar 
chocolate chips 

Preheat oven to 425 
Lay saltines side by side and cover jelly roll pan. Melt butter and add sugar. Bring to boil and boil for 3 minutes, stirring frequently. Pour butter and sugar mixture over saltines. Put in oven for 5 minutes. Remove from oven and pour chocolate chips over the top. Let sit for another 5 minutes then spread chocolate chips out with a spatula. Put in fridge to set and then break up into pieces. Enjoy!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 3, 2010)

Now thats looks quite yummy there Roller and I see how it can be addicting too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2010)

Good lookin' stuff there Roller !!!

Wish I could eat more than a little piece of that!

Actually* "Crack Kills!"*   

Here's proof:

http://www.strangecosmos.com/content/item/9539.html

Bear


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 3, 2010)

I've had something similar with graham crackers - I like the saltine idea better! Gonna make my teenager make some of these.


----------



## roller (Dec 3, 2010)

Thats funny Bear....


----------



## squirrel (Dec 3, 2010)

Crack is Whack! But I like some of that crack Roller! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bassman (Dec 3, 2010)

Good looking crack!  I just may have to try some of that.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 3, 2010)

That looks good....I think I will make that for the kids.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .....But I don't think I will them them it "Crack" I don't want them telling their teachers that daddy made them crack and it was delicious.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2010)

Shoneyboy said:


> That looks good....I think I will make that for the kids..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL---That's funny:

Teacher:  And what did you do over the weekend???

Student:  I helped my Daddy make crack, and boy is it good!


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 3, 2010)

Guess my mind was thinking about the crack at the time I wrote this one earlier, but what I meant to say was. That looks good ....I think I will make some for the kids.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .....but I don't think I will tell them that its call "Crack",  I don't want them going to school Monday and tell their teacher that daddy made us some crack this weekend and it was delicious...... Guess the crack had me jittery.......LOL


----------



## roller (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks to all. Give it a try it is good...


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 3, 2010)

Every family should have a "crack" recipe!  Ours is top secret - you have to marry in to get it and we only allow it to be made a few times a year, so you always crave it!


----------



## ak1 (Dec 4, 2010)

I need to try this!


----------



## venture (Dec 4, 2010)

This is definitely on my Christmas list!  Anything that combines salt or spices with chocolate will catch my eye.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Dec 4, 2010)

My wife makes something like that, I think she uses "Club" crackers instead of saltines, and the last time she made them she put some crushed "Werthers" candy on top of the melted sugar/butter


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey Roller - I was just talking to one of the admin and it seems the FBI is lookin real hard at your "Crack" post


----------



## venture (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry for the double post, but does anyone know the history or origin of this little puppy? 

I did find a version using butter crackers which sounded interesting too. 

Thanks for any help on the history of these.


----------



## dtcunni (Dec 18, 2011)

I have made this stuff twice in two weeks using this recipe! It's really addicting...like the real crack I guess!


----------



## sprky (Dec 18, 2011)

sure sounds good how ever I can't have it, so it will not be made at my house


----------

